# What have I lost?



## ddd-shooter (Aug 15, 2013)

By following Christ...
That I would gain in atheism?


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 15, 2013)

That's a question only you can answer. What someone else would consider a loss might be of no value to you or of a lesser value than what you think you have gained.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 15, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> By following Christ...
> That I would gain in atheism?



You've lost all those cool memes!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 15, 2013)

I gain being true to myself. It's personally honest. I can't just say, "You're right... Ok. I believe now."


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 15, 2013)

For those of us that question, it is not as simple as "well, I better believe just in case."  To be a true Christian, you have to believe with all your heart, you have to have that fire in your belly. You can't believe to cover your bases.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 15, 2013)

I think this line of questioning was developed in order to get people in the door... It's much easier to convince (or brainwash) someone, once their in the door.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 15, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> For those of us that question ...



There's not a Christian on this board who hasn't questioned his faith.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 15, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> By following Christ...
> That I would gain in atheism?



Truth and the ability to search for it. 

Wisdom the ability to learn all you can about any aspect of the world or universe without it conflicting with beliefs.

Freedom to enjoy life to its fullest because that is all you have. 

The ability to sleep in on Sunday mornings without any guilt. 

Not having anyone thank a mythical being for your hard work. 

Being able to freely use the lord's name in vain. (Freedom)

Not really knowing the origins of the universe and that's o.k. because it feels better than the religious alternative. 

Being generous and nice just because it is the right thing to do and not because a book tells you too. 

Being able to study all religions, decide if one is right for you, and pick that, or none, instead of what you were born into.

The main thing, for me anyway, is the ability to be honest with myself without fear of eternal suffering.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 15, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> There's not a Christian on this board who hasn't questioned his faith.



Likewise, there is probably not an atheist who has either once believed or thought maybe there is a creator.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> For those of us that question, it is not as simple as "well, I better believe just in case."  To be a true Christian, you have to believe with all your heart, you have to have that fire in your belly. You can't believe to cover your bases.



I agree but a lot of folks go through the motions just for the moniker.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 15, 2013)

And it's precisely that lack of conviction or fire that puts me in the doubting column.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 15, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I agree but a lot of folks go through the motions just for the moniker.



Probably running for political office.


----------

